# Christmas ideas?



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

So, Christmas is coming up and I have a week off starting Christmas Day. I have the kids Christmas Eve but then have the week to myself. Trying to decide what to do with myself. My body is not "beach ready" quite yet so some beach is out of the question right now. Any suggestions?


----------



## timcarp1964 (Mar 26, 2019)

Disney?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

go to meetup.com and find somethings that you would enjoy doing. Go out and meet some new people. Or take someone who know along with you.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Numb26 said:


> So, Christmas is coming up and I have a week off starting Christmas Day. I have the kids Christmas Eve but then have the week to myself. Trying to decide what to do with myself. My body is not "beach ready" quite yet so some beach is out of the question right now. Any suggestions?


Ya know not all women need the Adonis body when you, have your personality to give them. Go to the beach, listen bro you have let her play in your head too long. Go and lean to like yourself alot or even singles island somewhere in the Bahamas. If your going to do it do it all the way. Just like you handled your marriage. Your already a winner, don'tcha know.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Tilted 1 said:


> Numb26 said:
> 
> 
> > So, Christmas is coming up and I have a week off starting Christmas Day. I have the kids Christmas Eve but then have the week to myself. Trying to decide what to do with myself. My body is not "beach ready" quite yet so some beach is out of the question right now. Any suggestions?
> ...


I know I am not nearly as bad as she has made me out to be but all the negative BS that was flung my way has hurt. Since going to the gym I learned something, it isnt about LOOKING better it's about FEELING better about myself. And it's working


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

So then the Bahamas? ((I'm Jealous))


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Tilted 1 said:


> So then the Bahamas? ((I'm Jealous))


Well, if you read my other thread you know the drama that is going on. There will be no trips this year but I do have the kids for the Christmas break. So it's been a rush of buying tree/decorations, more presents and something to make Christmas dinner. Not even upset about not being to go anywhere LOL


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Numb26 said:


> Well, if you read my other thread you know the drama that is going on. There will be no trips this year but I do have the kids for the Christmas break. So it's been a rush of buying tree/decorations, more presents and something to make Christmas dinner. Not even upset about not being to go anywhere LOL


Ye, l am familiar with your life, but l just wished a little more for you.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Tilted 1 said:


> Numb26 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, if you read my other thread you know the drama that is going on. There will be no trips this year but I do have the kids for the Christmas break. So it's been a rush of buying tree/decorations, more presents and something to make Christmas dinner. Not even upset about not being to go anywhere LOL
> ...


I will have more, I promise you. I am not letting her destroy me


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

numb26 said:


> i will have more, i promise you. I am not letting her destroy me


outstanding!!!


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Go hiking, skiing/cross country, DEF do meetup.com, start taking dance lessons (women LOVE men who can dance), start a hobby you've always wanted to try. (of course a vaca for you would be great if you can get away) -- if not the beach, how about visiting a city you always wanted to hit -- Miami, Austin (great music!), LA or San Diego if you want warm, or maybe hit Vancouver/Seattle, etc. -- just anyplace you wanted to see. Hit the web and find activities for you in the city -- plays, events, museums, good bar/music venues, etc...


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

jlg07 said:


> Go hiking, skiing/cross country, DEF do meetup.com, start taking dance lessons (women LOVE men who can dance), start a hobby you've always wanted to try. (of course a vaca for you would be great if you can get away) -- if not the beach, how about visiting a city you always wanted to hit -- Miami, Austin (great music!), LA or San Diego if you want warm, or maybe hit Vancouver/Seattle, etc. -- just anyplace you wanted to see. Hit the web and find activities for you in the city -- plays, events, museums, good bar/music venues, etc...


I have to opportunity to become a partner in a nearby winery. I am seriously considering jumping in with both feet. Not as a full time job of course but more as a hobby


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Numb26 said:


> I have to opportunity to become a partner in a nearby winery. I am seriously considering jumping in with both feet. Not as a full time job of course but more as a hobby


Now THAT would be cool. LOTS to learn/do and would keep you occupied for sure (let me know if you need a taste tester!:grin2: I'd be happy to give you the layman's perspective)


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

When you can, you might want to try a cruise--even a single's cruise. There are activities for all ages and lots of opportunities to be with others or to be alone when you wish. Cruise lines offer opportunities for paid fun and planned excursions and you will automatically have others to do something with. They also have mix and mingle parties, cooking classes (super way to meet ladies), dance lessons, on board and so are free. You can get last minute deals and have multiple options for number of days and locations. 

Then there are the all-inclusive single destination trips with both free and paid activities.

Many times, I've gone to the beach and been amused to see that, UNLIKE ME, many, many do not worry about being the only one not beach ready bodywise.

Williamsburg, VA also offers lots of opportunities for Christmas.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

sunsetmist said:


> When you can, you might want to try a cruise--even a single's cruise. There are activities for all ages and lots of opportunities to be with others or to be alone when you wish. Cruise lines offer opportunities for paid fun and planned excursions and you will automatically have others to do something with. They also have mix and mingle parties, cooking classes (super way to meet ladies), dance lessons, on board and so are free. You can get last minute deals and have multiple options for number of days and locations.
> 
> Then there are the all-inclusive single destination trips with both free and paid activities.
> 
> ...


A cruise sounds like a great idea!


----------



## Spring_Green (May 9, 2017)

Numb26 said:


> A cruise sounds like a great idea!


I just finished reading your other thread. After everything that women had put you and your kids through. You definitely deserve a nice long cruise. Norwegian generally offers a 3 day Caribbean cruise if your interested. It might be a little pricey given its last minute but definitely worth it.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Spring_Green said:


> Numb26 said:
> 
> 
> > A cruise sounds like a great idea!
> ...


I am thinking maybe in Summer time. Right now, with having tongetba house and basically do Christmas from scratch, I am spread a little thin. But am going to make this one the best one for the kids


----------

